# If you need help with editing pictures post them here!!!!



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I took this photo of Austin last Sunday not realizing that my shadow was also going to be in the picture!!!! :doh: 

I just LOVE this picture of him and was wondering if anyone knows of a good way to "crop" me out of it and still have it looking natural. I have Photoshop at home but I still don't know how to use it properly.

Anyone have any suggestions?????????


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Well, Im gonna take the pic home, and play @ with it tonite or tomoro,...if shadow was only on grass, no problem, but let me see what me & help from DH can do for you....it is a great pic...:


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Nash666 said:


> Well, Im gonna take the pic home, and play @ with it tonite or tomoro,...if shadow was only on grass, no problem, but let me see what me & help from DH can do for you....it is a great pic...:


Thanks so much Nancie!!! It is one of the nicest pics of Austin I have and would love to enlarge it. I tried playing with it but made a complete mess of it. I really need to learn how to take pictures properly.:bowl:


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Aw it is a great picture of him!! I hope that Nancie can help!

Whenever I'm taking dog pictures I'm always crouching right down so the camera is at the dog's level. It helps when the sun is behind me because my shadow is much smaller than it would be standing up.  

Nancie, I'm glad you could help out! I wish I was better versed in photoshop but sadly I'm not!  Laurie, I would suggest to send the original file over so that she can work some magic on the larger version so you can print it or enlarge it afterwards!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Steph for those suggestions.....I never thought about crouching down when taking the picture. The dogs are constantly moving so I have to be quick to begin with!!! I'm not even sure how I managed to get this picture...it means he was standing still for a minute.......


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Laurie, here's the best I could do, couldnt really do anything with the shadow on him...sorry....here are some different things we were able to do, I dont think it will be a problem printing, as long as you only print a 4X6 or a 5X7, I wouldnt go any higher, it will only get distorted, and Steph gave you some good info, I always stoop down to the dogs level too!!! just an all over better shot, and you dont get the shadows :












....hope I was of some help...NaNCIE


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If someone has photoshop skills they may be able to not only crop out the shadow, but use the clone tool to remove the shadow from your dog's shoulder.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I did try using the clone tool, just not enough "dog color" to clone it, and have it look natural...:no:


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

I took a shot at it. This was a toughie to try to fix up, so I'm not sure if this ended up looking as natural as you had hoped for, but I hope you like it. I didn't have long classes today and had some extra time on my hands.  It actually ended up better than I thought it would.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh wow, you did do a great job Candice, you have more patience than me ....good job, Im quite certain Laurie's gonna love it....:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice job Candice.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Nash666 said:


> Oh wow, you did do a great job, you have more patience than me ....good job, Im quite certain Laurie's gonna love it....:


Thank you! You did a great job too, and nice of you to take the time to help out! The shadow on the body sure was a toughie, and at first glance I didn't think I would be able to remove it. The secret was that I had the photo open on photoshop twice: one was the photo I was editing, and the other was a copy of the photo, but flipped horizontally so I could clone the right side of the body over the left side where the shadow was. Hope that made sense.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

wow, nice work!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Very NICE picture you girls did great fixing it! Definitely needs to be framed


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hard to do much with small file but I took a quick shot


ps: it was a beautiful shot, great golden lighting


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh my god......you guys are all amazing!!!! All of the pictures look wonderful...I would have been here until next Christmas trying to fix it. I wouldn't have normally been too concerned about it but I really like the shot of Austin.

Thanks so much Nancie, Candice and Chris.....I appreciate the time you took to work on it!!!!!!!

Thanks again Steph (and Nancie) for the tip when taking pictures!!!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Ur Welcome!!:wavey:


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Thought I would give it a try too.



















Austin is a good looking boy. Just keep snapping away, practice makes perfect.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks so much Steve!! All of the pictures are great....I've saved every one of them.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

WOW!!!! i know where Im going if I need plastic surgery on any of my pics!!!:::


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nash666*

Nash666

What a GORGEOUS PICTURE and I am SO GLAD that so many on here helped you out!!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

This is my try. You should start a new thread...weekly photo fix challenge...

Oh and so you know.

I did clone the ear on the right and flipped to the left, same with the neck. Cloned fur from various places to try and get the chest right. I failed on the collar.... I removed the shadow as much as possible on one layer to see an outline of where the leg should be on the left as well. Cloned grass and tried to blend in many places so it still looked correct, played with the shadows and coloring to hid my imperfections, did an edge burn to hide them even more. ; ) Worked in sections on layers and flattened in the end.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Noey said:


> This is my try. You should start a new thread...weekly photo fix challenge...


 
Thank you.....another wonderful picture!! I have this great program and have no idea how to use it.:doh: 

No kidding.....great idea!!!!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

it just takes playing with it and getting to know your tools. I must say I learn by doing, and get results by random tricks I've developed. I think the results for this can be much better if working on the original high resolution image. 

I know the newest version of PS has some really nice photo correction features...things you use to have to edit for awhile now takes a much shorter time. Many good PhotoShop sites with step by step instructions on the web. Just dive in - 

http://vandelaydesign.com/blog/design/photo-editing-tutorials/
http://vandelaydesign.com/blog/design/photoshop-touchup-tutorials/


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

LOL, I was gonna jump in too, but I saw so many great solutions!! I used to do quite a lot of photo retouching when I worked in advertising and we did storyboards. I am obsessed in fixing photos. (especially since I have a son who hates to smile normally in pictures LOL)

The clone tool and copying/flopping always help!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Noey said:


> This is my try. You should start a new thread...weekly photo fix challenge...


Very nice. A good idea too. I learn by doing also and every picture could be a new learning experience.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

WOW is all I can say, you guys are so talented. I should send some of you my wedding pictures. The guy that did them totally screwed them up and they came out fuzzy. I dont know what he did but we would be fuzzy and the tree behind us would be clear or the opposite. It was so upsetting. Of course he didnt charge us but we dont have anything now from our wedding except memories. Like this one
You can see the building behind us is clear





 



Especially now with our Mom's gone we really wish we had them fixed.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

: ( looks like the focus was all wrong. I'm not sure how much they can be adjusted, but if you send me a high res image of a couple I can see if I can improve any for you. Having more pixels to work with might help. I can't promise anything - but I'm willing to try. They might be able to be improved some...Maybe he was trying to make them "dreamy" and messed up the process. Maybe wrong lens. We have photo people on GR who probably can tell.

Do you have any in sequence that are better? 

My wedding photos were not great as well...the photographer was stalking me the entire time and I think you can tell in my face in some how over it I was. I wanted someone who was more the photo journalist style and I got a stalker who really did not think about balance or story in the images. 



BeauShel said:


> WOW is all I can say, you guys are so talented. I should send some of you my wedding pictures. The guy that did them totally screwed them up and they came out fuzzy. I dont know what he did but we would be fuzzy and the tree behind us would be clear or the opposite. It was so upsetting. Of course he didnt charge us but we dont have anything now from our wedding except memories. Like this one
> You can see the building behind us is clear
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

You're welcome, Laurie! Everyone did a wonderful job fixing that up.

and for the wedding pictures...looks like the photographer got the focus all wrong and focused on the wrong spots... That can't be completely fixed but maybe it's possible to at least make it a bit more clear.

Edit- and I just saw the wonderful attempt above, that does look better!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow, what a shame. Looks like a beautiful ceremony. Bad focus is really hard to fix because the detail is just not there. I played with one a little bit but it still isn't good. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Unfortunately not much can be done with out of focus photographs. The pixels are just not there to work with. I gave it a shot running it through a high pass filter with some unsharpen mask and some dust and scratch removal. I am far from an expert on this stuff but I think that is all that can be done with a blurry photo.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

*OK, I need help too...LOL*









Can any of you take the leaf off my head and Gunner's face on this picture? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Bumping up for Cathy and Gunner.......she also needs help with a picture.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

This is just a very quick job Cathy because I have to run, I'm not happy with it but if you could send me a larger file I can take my time later and work on it a bit more carefully....


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Wow!!!! I think you did a great job so far, Chris...think Cathy will be happy with part 1 of the project!!!::


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

i like this tread!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great job Chris! I sent you a p.m.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

That is a nice photo of you and Gunner. Thought I would give it a try.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Awesome job!!!!!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow, fantastic job! Thank you very much! I may use this for part of a Christmas Card.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Wow....wow....wow.....u did a great job....great pic, Cath, ....:--heart:this thread!!!!!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

you guys did great. We need to start a thread...or is this it? Maybe post one photo a week and have everyone have a try? I love photo editing.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Noey said:


> you guys did great. We need to start a thread...or is this it? Maybe post one photo a week and have everyone have a try? I love photo editing.


I just changed the title of the entire thread so anyone that would like help editing a photo they have can post in here to see if others can help.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

This thread is great! It'll be a great for members with an issue with a photo!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

WOW!! you guys are amazing.... I am off to look through all my pics to see if you can fix something up for me.

Can you make me look 20 years younger please??!! LOL


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucysmum*

Lucysmum

I love what you just said. Can you make us look YOUNGER?


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

WOW!!!! There are some serious PS skills inthe thread... I know where I'm going next time I need something important fixed.



lucysmum said:


> WOW!! you guys are amazing.... I am off to look through all my pics to see if you can fix something up for me.
> 
> *Can you make me look 20 years younger please*??!! LOL


Can I get an Amen on this one....


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

This is our family Cockapoo named Cookie. I got him when I was 5 and grew up with him, he is 17 years old now! His nerves in his legs are going out so he has trouble walking/standing for a long time. Any way, my mom had my friend take these pictures yesterday because he is so old and every day with him is a blessing these days.

I was wondering if anyone could fix his eyes in these pictures? I would really appreciate it, I want to frame them and give them to my parents.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

You need to test to make sure this are high enough resolution...test print. I bet more can be done with the background shadows and make him pop more.

This is my quick try. I love his face - my grandpa had a similar dog named Snoopy when I was little - I think he was more poodle, but the eyes of Cookie remind me of his dog.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Picnik is a free site which has an easy fix for the dog version of red eye.


----------

